# .270 Info



## jwf (Oct 15, 2005)

Could someone please give me some ballistic info for a .270 130 gr. Nosler Accubond/Ballistic tip using IMR4831 powder. I do not have exact data for this bullet and my 2 books are not even close on velocities for similar 130 gr. bullets. Thanks, JWF


----------



## beachrat (Mar 12, 2005)

go to the hodgdon website and you be able to get current info for that particular powder there.


----------



## jwf (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks for the reply, but the Hodgdon site does not have the Nosler Accubond/Ballistic Tip specific load info. I thought maybe someone had a Nosler book that might have the info in it. Thanks, JWF


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Not sure what info your looking for, but if you have data for the standard Ballistic tip, Nosler doesn't show anything notably different between the two. 

The minor difference in BC is as follows, BT - .433, and AB - .435, not enough differences that most folks would notice anything, ballistics's wise anyway.

My older manual doesn't list the AB or IMR-4831 or I would post it up for you. If you already have IMR-4831 data for a 130gr bullet, you can start at the minimum load and work up for other brand 130gr bullets. The only real issues you get into doing this are with the mono metal bullets like Barnes or solids which do not have much compressions to them

Still the velocity from your rifle is going to be different from most data anyway so you will need a chrono to determine your actual velocity from your best load, which from that you can derive a drop chart or predicted ballistic chart. Another way is to simply set up and work up an accurate load, check the drops out to say 3-400yds and hunt with it. If you know the drops at each range out to further than you will shoot at game your good to go anyway regardless of the velocity.


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

I have a new Nosler book, when I get home this afternoon I'll check it out and send you that page.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Sorry.. I looked in my book and I have no IMR4831 for .270. This is what it shows for IMR.

IMR 4895 ---MAX 46gr --- 2960fps --- 71% load Density
IMR 4320 ---MAX 47gr --- 2930fps --- 73% load Density
IMR 4350 ---MAX 55gr --- 3080fps --- 85% load Density


----------



## jwf (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks guys. I am heading back out to my range now! I have several more loads that I want to test. Specktout, if you could post that page that would be great. Thanks again. JWF


----------



## wareagle1979 (Jun 22, 2005)

*270 Info*

I know its not exactly what your looking for but I just found on the Winchester site that they have a decent ballistics program.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> Sorry.. I looked in my book and I have no IMR4831 for .270. This is what it shows for IMR.
> 
> IMR 4895 ---MAX 46gr --- 2960fps --- 71% load Density
> IMR 4320 ---MAX 47gr --- 2930fps --- 73% load Density
> IMR 4350 ---MAX 55gr --- 3080fps --- 85% load Density


Sorry it is a little early. I forgot to mention these specs are for the 130gr. Nosler Ballistic Tip.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Try this one

http://data.hodgdon.com/main_menu.asp


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Nothing on the Nosler site? 

If no exact data is available then usually 2 grains less than H4831 will work but go easy on the max loads they a very different powders. That would put you at around 56-58 grains max, verify this (from multiple sources) before going past 57grains. Work up slowly and measure the web expansion.

Try Reloaders Nest and Accurate Reloading in addition to the powder and bullet company sites.


----------



## jwf (Oct 15, 2005)

*Thanks Guys!!*

Thanks for all of the info! I have tested a few loads so far. My particular gun is a Ruger 77 with a 22" brl. I started out at 54gr of IMR 4831 all the way to 58.2gr. So far the gun likes 55gr (.85")the most followed closely by the 58 gr. (.89). I know the gun will shoot better. I may try adjusting the seating depth on these 2 loads to tweak it down. I wish I knew what the muzzle velocity difference was on these 2 different charges. I may post up on accurate reloading or the Nosler site also. Thanks again guys. JWF


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

A load of 56.5 gr IMR 4831 should be around 2,950-3,000 fps and is a good stopping point with that powder depending on the bullet and barrel.

If you want more juice go to H4831 or R22 max. 59-60 grains should be 3,000-3,100 range, and *do not exceed* this as most manuals stop at 58-59 grains.

Even your slowest load will be an excellent hunting load. Deer and Hogs don't read ballistic tables.

Those are great groups from a factory rifle.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

This is what my 270 likes in the 140 gr Nosler Accubond.
54 grs of RL-19


----------



## jwf (Oct 15, 2005)

Redfishr- I'd love to get a group like that out of my gun. I am shooting the 130gr accubonds. I might have to try some H4381 or RL19 if I can't tweak these groups with IMR4381 or H1000. Have you used the Accubonds on any deer yet? I use the 140gr Accubonds in my 7mm STW and have had great results on both mule deer and whitetails. JWF


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

jwf said:


> Redfishr- I'd love to get a group like that out of my gun. I am shooting the 130gr accubonds. I might have to try some H4381 or RL19 if I can't tweak these groups with IMR4381 or H1000. Have you used the Accubonds on any deer yet? I use the 140gr Accubonds in my 7mm STW and have had great results on both mule deer and whitetails. JWF


 I just started using them this year out of my new .270 win.
I went Pronghorn hunting a couple of weeks back and made a nice long shot on one.
Because of the distance, 367 yards range finder, the bullet didnt exit.
I recovered it and it weighed about 50 % of original.
The buck dropped in his tracks with a high should impact, so I was happy with the perfomance.
I would have hopped for a little more weight retension though.
I plan on using it all deer season on whitetails so time will tell......
I shot a group last weekend with the same load that were .33, thats the best yet...from the .270.


----------

